# Seiko 6105 Query



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

How much would one pay for a replacement working 6105 movement?

Thanks lads

Regards

Bry


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Cool














Have you managed to source a 6105 case... or are trying to work out how much a 6105 Movt. that you've acquired is worth????

If you've found a clean working movt. then you'll certainly have buyers for it!!!!!!!

As you know phrases 'hens teeth' & 'dodo eggs' come to mind... Finding a nice 6105 Movt in a dress watch would be a definite Result!!























The 6105 Divers are pretty much of a cult watch...





















[it was my 1st Seiko in 1990 when I picked up a Mint example... ]

Good luck with the enquiry...

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Haven't found one yet lol











K.I.T.T. said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> How much would one pay for a replacement working 6105 movement?


No idea how much a movement only would cost and they'd be pretty rare Bryan - though complete watches can quite often be found on fleaBay. You might have better luck finding a watch with a 6106 movement (which is similar to the 6105 but with a day display as well). I have a 6105 diver which I like very much, however it has a few issues - the timekeeping is pretty poor (it must be due a service) and it's hard to set the date as the crown no longer has a first and second position, the crown doesn't lock either







. Cosmetically it's in good condition but I've changed the dial and hands recently which have helped its appearance somewhat. I also have a 6106 donor watch (which works great) but haven't psyched myself up enough to change the movements yet







Besides which I'm not sure the date change would work as the 6106 has a push the crown in day/date change whilst the 6105 has a pull the crown out date change.

Despite me not wearing the 6105 much (read at all!) it's a watch I'll never sell as it's one of the first watches I bought that got me started on watch collecting (I think the first one I bought was my 7002 diver). Also it's part of the "set" of vintage Seiko 150m divers which I'd love to own one day:

6217 - also known as the 62mas (don't have yet but I have my eye on one),

6105 - slim case (don't have yet but, again, I have my eye on one),

6105 - cushion case,

6309 - cushion case,

6306 - cushion case (don't have .... yet),

6309 - slim case (don't have .... yet)

& finally the 7002.

There are probably more as Seiko had (and still have) a vast model range.

Good luck with your hunt and let us know how you get on


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Paul











pauluspaolo said:


> > How much would one pay for a replacement working 6105 movement?
> 
> 
> No idea how much a movement only would cost and they'd be pretty rare Bryan - though complete watches can quite often be found on fleaBay. You might have better luck finding a watch with a 6106 movement (which is similar to the 6105 but with a day display as well). I have a 6105 diver which I like very much, however it has a few issues - the timekeeping is pretty poor (it must be due a service) and it's hard to set the date as the crown no longer has a first and second position, the crown doesn't lock either
> ...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd agree with Paul the 6105's are the Jewels of my watch collection and are the watches that I wouldn't / couldn't sell














To me they even beat the 6309-704x cushion cased diver in wrist comfort... and they are true classic dive watches although mine don't see water anymore [i have plenty of 7s26's for that!!]

So if you are looking for a 6105 movt. what sort of case 801x [Cushion







] or 800x [Earlier slim-line







] have you possibly found...?? Please do keep us informed on your progress














If you find a source we'd like to know!!!!!!!!!!

Paul I'm surprised that you don't have a slim-line 6309-729x in your collection...!














Is it just something that you haven't got around to yet...? I acquired a very nice 729x slimline case from Bry last weekend. I'd like something different with this one like putting a non-day/date MOD dial on to it when I finally have the time to get around to it... So I should then be able to pick up a 3 o'clock 6309 movt on 'that' auction site and day/date wheels being out of alignment will not matter!!!!!

Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mike,

I'll let you know about the 6105









I might have a 6309 4 oclock movement sourced.

Regards

Bry



K.I.T.T. said:


> I'd agree with Paul the 6105's are the Jewels of my watch collection and are the watches that I wouldn't / couldn't sell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How much would one pay for a replacement working 6105 movement?
> 
> ...


The question is "how much would you wan't to pay" ?









What is wrong with the original ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Mr Roy







err just enquiring really lol



Roy said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the slimmer cased 6309 Mike - it's just that I've got a 7002 (which uses the same case - or a very similar one anyway) so it's taken a back seat. I prefer the cases of the older Seiko divers really - the cushion cased 6309 & 6105 being favourites - though the best looking of the lot (in my opinion) is the slimline 6105-8000 and it's that one I'd really like to own


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes I know what you mean by the similarities between the 6309-729x and the 7002 diver cases... The 7002's with date only does have a better dial... And I agree that the 1970's & 80's divers do have the edge with me... The mere thought of the slimmer cased 6105-800x with the signed Seiko crown is very appealing...














But they are a bit rarer than the cushion cased 811x's














Although there are still a few surfacing occasionally which means that we'll both probably acquire at least one at some point














Just got to keep an eye out for a good example...























Mike


----------

